# Needy Campers!



## AndroGhostX (Mar 11, 2018)

Does anyone else have 1 or 2 campers in your campsite that ALWAYS request items? For me it's either Merengue or Sprinkles!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 12, 2018)

Bluebear is always the one who lost something and it's ALWAYS a pouch and ALWAYS at the beach! =[


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 12, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Bluebear is always the one who lost something and it's ALWAYS a pouch and ALWAYS at the beach! =[



You'd think he would have learned by now xD


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 12, 2018)

Rex seems a tad demanding, but I love him anyway.

As far as lost items, I only ever answer with the top, positive reply when they ask me to look for something or ask if I've found it. What happens if you use the bottom, snarkier replies? I've never tried it because I don't know if it's actually a way to make them stop those requests.


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fauna: "Oh, Hi! I think you can help me with something.. I've lost something very important! Can you help me?", same goes for Fuchsia. Those deer ALWAYS seem to be losing something whether it be a pouch or book!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 12, 2018)

It's probably hard to hold stuff with hooves for hands.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 13, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Rex seems a tad demanding, but I love him anyway.
> 
> As far as lost items, I only ever answer with the top, positive reply when they ask me to look for something or ask if I've found it. What happens if you use the bottom, snarkier replies? I've never tried it because I don't know if it's actually a way to make them stop those requests.



Get out if my mind! I was actually coming here to ask if anyone has ever chosen the second answer.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 13, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Get out if my mind! I was actually coming here to ask if anyone has ever chosen the second answer.



I have and it doesn't make a difference but I can't remember what they say precisely.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 13, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I have and it doesn't make a difference but I can't remember what they say precisely.



Right on, thanks. I didn't really think Nintendo would let you inadvertently mess up a relationship with an animal, but I've played too many RPGs where one wrong answer can lock you out of stuff, so I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 13, 2018)

I always seem to have a villager who I'm at the max level with, while I'm building the next amenity for them,  need a ton of stuff.


----------

